# Is This Propolis?



## ppBee (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

I purchased this locally, and I'm wondering if it is actually propolis. I'm not yet a beekeeper, so that's why I'm asking. What do you say?
















Thanks!


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

Doesn't quite look like it. Propolis should typically be fairly dry, but still tacky. That looks pretty wet. Maybe bees in Jordan are a little different, but that doesn't look like it.


----------



## ppBee (Nov 27, 2015)

Foxhound said:


> Doesn't quite look like it. Propolis should typically be fairly dry, but still tacky. That looks pretty wet. Maybe bees in Jordan are a little different, but that doesn't look like it.


Thanks for the quick reply.

I'm not sure how different the bees are here, but I think the real problem is with the beekeepers and re-sellers of so-called bee-related products. It is difficult to find someone here that will give you pure, unadulterated stuff (honey, propolis, etc.). The guy in the store I got it from gave me his word several times that this is propolis from a local beekeeper. It tastes like honey and smells like fermented honey.

The guy in the store was saying stuff that didn't really make sense--something about the beekeeper supposedly mixing propolis with honey.

Is there any way for me to tell for certain that it isn't propolis, or is it clear enough for you from the picture?

Thanks.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Looks like slum gum to me.


----------



## Foxhound (Feb 19, 2015)

It's hard to tell. If you can see what looks like hexagons, then it is mixed with dark comb. 

There isn't a test as far as I know to check for purity. I would probably take some of it and rinse it off completely and it may help you get a better look at it.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I honestly don't know if your photo is of propolis or not.
I do know that I have never collected propolis from my bees that even slightly
resembles what is shown in your picture.
FYI: I collect and trap propolis from my hives for resale.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree with Clyderoad. Also, if it tastes like honey and smells like fermented honey, then it's not propolis, because propolis isn't sweet. Propolis has a kind of spicy, aromatic, medicinal taste and smell, not like honey at all.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with slumgum.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Propolis is tree resin it should not taste like honey. That looks like old brood comb crushed up with some honey.


----------



## ppBee (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks all! It is indeed slumgum.

Now all I have to do is find out whether the shopkeeper knowingly sold me less than two ounces of slumgum for $7 or if he really believes it is propolis.


----------

